# Sylvan Offshore 22'



## nsjames (Sep 12, 2014)

Good? bad?

Let me preface by saying that I am a boat n00b. I acquired a 14 ft lone star in trade, my wife enjoys the water and I need a new hobby that involves burning gasoline. 

so here I am going to look at a 22' Sylvan Offshore with a Johnson v4 115HP outboard.

In my price range I'm not going to even consider a 30 year old glass boat. That seems like asking for trouble. 
I'm not too worried about the v4 johnson, they seem ruggedly reliable. I will check compression and if they're 140+ and even I'll call it good. I'm more than capable of rebuilding carbs and maintancing it up.

but what I don't know about too well is what I need to be looking for when buying a big tin boat. 
I will pay particular attention to the transom, but as I can work metal and have a pretty complete workshop I'm not too terribly concerned if it needs replaced. 
Anything else to look for aside from loose/broken rivets? I had read that these hulls were sometimes prone to cracking in the rear where they were folded over at the to rail. I will be sure to inspect all of it for the signs of metal fatigue.
I'm also not worried about electrical stuff because I will likely re wire the whole thing this winter as well. 12v wiring is kind of my thing and it will be neatly organized, because I hate troubleshooting rat's nests. 

here's a photo from the for sale ad





he's asking 1700 as is on the trailer. Seemed reasonable to me, but I don't know jack about boats. 


> I have an older, but still working 22ft aluminum boat w a 115hp 2 cycle Johnson outboard motor. Some great things about aluminum are they are easy to tow, use less gas and the stringers and hull never rot. Any wood (floor, transom, sides and cuddy) just attaches to the aluminum. I have had this boat only 2 seasons. It was an older gentleman's (and a friend) boat. He was an electrician. I didn't really need the boat but he was in hospice and wanted the boat to go to someone who liked fishing. Problem is I already have a boat and really don't need 2. I have had this boat out a few times and it works well. It does have some switches on it I have no idea what they do. I think the RPM dial isn't working, but I never look at it anyway. If you want a boat for Lake Erie this will be a cheap way to get out there. Comes with a VHF radio and a Garmin fish finder. Comes with the trailer and the cover you see in the pics. Also has a Bimini top not pictured. Boat sold as is.


The current budget to buy a boat and get on the lake is about 3 grand. I think it's doable with this hull and some TLC.
thanks tinboats!


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Sep 12, 2014)

IIRC, That might be a rebadged StarCraft.


----------



## nsjames (Sep 12, 2014)

everything I've read points to smokercraft and sylvan coming out of the same factory during the 80's.

sylvan is still listed as part of the smokercraft corporation.
I'm unsure if starcraft is also under that umbrella.

is it a good thing if it's a rebadged islander then?


----------



## earl60446 (Sep 12, 2014)

I would not expect 140+ on compression. My 1988 is 125 on both cylinders and runs well. Just saying don't negate the deal if not.
Seems like a heck of a deal to me. Good luck with it. If it truly is an islander, I would see it as a positive thing, always thought they were good boats. Lines look similar to an islander to me.
Tim


----------



## nsjames (Sep 13, 2014)

well it had 110-115 on one cylinder and 120-30 on three others.

I bought it. 

seems I went from no boat to two boats in 9 months. Escalated pretty quickly. 

It has leaks in the cabin from the window frames. The header board in there is nasty, and it will need the carpet and such replaced in the cuddy. The exterior floor is in good shape. The wall between outside and inside was in good shape.
motor kicked off even with weak batteries. Power tilt worked, steering was free and the hull looked in good shape with original paint. Transom passed the poke and the try to tear off the motor test
Trailer is a roller trailer with surge brakes that looked in serviceable shape. Some new pads and wheel cylinders and it should be good for a long time. 
master cylinder wasn't frozen up. 
electrics are a disaster. it starts and runs, but it's a terrible rat's nest that's littered with electrical tape splices. So I'm rewiring a boat. how hard can it be?
It cost 1500 dollars.
I've got to move some projects around and find some space in the driveway, so I'll be going back and trailering it home next weekend. It's a bit taller than I expected so I need to cut some tree branches. So i guess I'll start a build thread sometime after that.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Sep 13, 2014)

You got a good deal, more pictures.


----------



## nsjames (Sep 13, 2014)

I only took two after we made the deal. I spent about an hour and a half looking it over before we talked money, but didn't take any pictures. Was busy.

https://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b38/NSJAMES/IMG_20140913_125142_934_zpsc9cmppfv.jpg

]https://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b38/NSJAMES/IMG_20140913_125209_400_zpsre1tcob7.jpg

ran into width restriction. too lazy. you're going to click links.


----------



## acabtp (Sep 14, 2014)

i think that's a hell of deal you just got there. that trailer alone would probably fetch 700-1000$ out here. good stuff, keep us posted on your progress, i love seeing the bigger tins.


----------



## juggernot (Sep 14, 2014)

That's a very nice design and i'd love to have a boat like that. I would put a gas stove and or grill on it and otherwise set it up to be a mobile home away from home on the water for extended overnight stays. Maybe even rig a mount to hold a fishing Canoe or Kayak, it could be the base camp for all watery adventures.


----------



## nsjames (Sep 15, 2014)

well I happen to have a bunch of RV parts here from another project, so it's probably going to get 5-8 gallons of freshwater and a sink. I was htinking of locating that forward up against the cuddy where the passenger captains chair usually would be. Currently the fuel tank is located there, so I could enclose it all in, gain some storage, still have easy access to fuel tank inside cabinet and make it all work. 
I'll make a basic counter next to that so we can use tabletop grill or campstove (have both already)
I guess I'd rather have a sink/kitchenette than another seat. Since it's an outboard I'll likely build some lounge style seating in the stern.
I'd stash the radio in the cuddy wall above there. Maybe in a cabinet of some sort for additional dry, off the floor storage.

sometimes being a hoarder is good.


----------



## nsjames (Sep 15, 2014)

I did snag the photos the seller had up before he pulled the ad.


----------



## earl60446 (Sep 15, 2014)

I have never seen a boat with that much freeboard and such a low transom. That boat is begging for a full transom and a bracket drive.
Must be a 15 inch (short) shaft. 
Tim


----------



## nsjames (Sep 15, 2014)

[url=https://forum.tinboats.net/viewtopic.php?p=366304#p366304 said:


> earl60446 » 15 Sep 2014, 18:05[/url]"]I have never seen a boat with that much freeboard and such a low transom. That boat is begging for a full transom and a bracket drive.
> Must be a 15 inch (short) shaft.
> Tim



yeah, it seems quite tall. The splash well there is tapered down to the transom. I assume they set it up for short shafts since they are more common. 
at least I won't be likely to fall out of it randomly. :LOL2: 

there won't be any major modification. The transom seemed solid, I'm going to drill a few holes when I get it home, if it's in good shape I'm not touching it and moving onto the interior. If it's rotten then I'm going to put it back just like it is.


----------



## juggernot (Sep 15, 2014)

That's a lot of canvas for a boat artist! I could envision 2 F70s hanging off the stern, a hardtop w curtains, small kitchen/stove sink built into the back of a port front seat for fresh fish fries, maybe a small generator in the stern somewhere................


----------



## nsjames (Sep 16, 2014)

[url=https://forum.tinboats.net/viewtopic.php?p=366325#p366325 said:


> juggernot » 15 Sep 2014, 23:58[/url]"]That's a lot of canvas for a boat artist! I could envision 2 F70s hanging off the stern, a hardtop w curtains, small kitchen/stove sink built into the back of a port front seat for fresh fish fries, maybe a small generator in the stern somewhere................




your pockets must be deeper than mine.

This thing is getting built cheap. That's how I roll.

previous project to support jeep habit was a toterhome I built out of a box truck I picked up for dirt cheap. 














I'm not sure if what I paid for this thing was "bottom feeder" pricing, but that's where I'm trying to be.


----------



## acabtp (Sep 16, 2014)

awesome you will have a great time with that boat.
love the toterhome too, got a link to some more pics or a build thread on that?


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Sep 16, 2014)

[url=https://forum.tinboats.net/viewtopic.php?p=366342#p366342 said:


> nsjames » Tue Sep 16, 2014 9:18 am[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://forum.tinboats.net/viewtopic.php?p=366325#p366325 said:
> ...


I've got an old budget rental truck in my driveway with RV plates on it.


----------



## Hanr3 (Sep 16, 2014)

Looking forward to the Sylvan build.


----------



## nsjames (Sep 17, 2014)

[url=https://forum.tinboats.net/viewtopic.php?p=366364#p366364 said:


> acabtp » 16 Sep 2014, 16:46[/url]"]awesome you will have a great time with that boat.
> love the toterhome too, got a link to some more pics or a build thread on that?



I do, but it's pretty much summed up with
shove RV stuff in a box truck, drive it.

https://www.pirate4x4.com/forum/tow-rigs-trailers/969976-another-uhaul-toter-thread.html

dirt simple, dirt cheap, for sale with all of the parts to do a studio sleeper style box+flatbed to fund boat project.


----------



## nsjames (Sep 17, 2014)

[url=https://forum.tinboats.net/viewtopic.php?p=366371#p366371 said:


> lckstckn2smknbrls » 16 Sep 2014, 19:33[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://forum.tinboats.net/viewtopic.php?p=366342#p366342 said:
> ...


cheap skates unite!


----------



## nsjames (Sep 22, 2014)

top











I think ten people is a bit optimistic.















goofy surge brake shock absorber thingy.

Got a chance to look it over a bit more.
Floors are solid. Wont need to tear them out as long as the foam underneath is in good shape.
Stuff that appeared rotten based on the vinyl covering it is not. So lots of pull it out, seal it, staple some new vinyl to it and put it back. 
Crawled under there and got a better look at the transom, even on the inside at the bottom edge it's solid. Splash well needs resealed.
Overall it just needs a lot of cosmetic work to not be ugly, and some liberal application of new sealant. Desperately needs rewired. Wire nuts and such. Dude wired duplex 115 outlets for 12v sockets.

Found the winch controller and power cable, complete with an extension cord spliced into it...
Trailer is an EZ Loader. Electric winch and bearing buddies. Six lug with surge brakes that work. I had to lock them out to backup and I felt them pulling on the truck at stoplights. Towed nice and was trouble free for 100 miles. Has Load range D China LT 7-15 tires on it that appear fairly recent. So aired them up to 55 PSI and rolled on. Need to get a spare.


----------



## earl60446 (Sep 22, 2014)

" Dude wired duplex 115 outlets for 12v sockets."

I have seen fisherman on lake erie and michigan who use electric downriggers use 115 plugs / outlets to connect to. It is inexpensive, simple and handles plenty of current. That's how THEY roll.

Tim


----------



## bobberboy (Sep 22, 2014)

That's a nice boat. You look like a guy who likes to have projects _and_ fun. Keep the pics coming.


----------



## nsjames (Sep 24, 2014)

well. 
winterized the powerhead today. Tank is full, so I sloshed it full of stabil and ran it for about 10 minutes. Put it back to high idle and fogged it until it slowed down for about 10 seconds, then killed it with the fog. Pulled the plugs and squirted some in there. Tops of the pistons look good, no massive carbon buildup. 

Carbs looked clean





Idle is solid, no miss









Skeg is in OK shape





Prop is a little chewed. I think it will get replaced and this one put up for a spare.





I left it all bagged up


----------



## nsjames (Sep 24, 2014)

moving on to the interior.

Got the tank tag exposed. bigger than I thought. 30 Gallons






yes, that's a PVC tank vent.
it runs from there, through the cuddy wall into the cabin area




Up, along the cieling




and then straight out the side of the lower windshield side.





It's all going to go away, I'm going to put the tank back where it was from the factory and reclaim that deck space. I assume PO fished by himself so this was better for the weight and balance.


----------



## nsjames (Sep 24, 2014)

The wiring. 

oof.

This is under the helm















Not a single gauge functions. I assume that the power is not getting to the panel. To be honest I'm not even going to bother troubleshooting this. I'm just planning building a new harness for all of that. 
None of the switched accessories work either. Bilge, navigation lights, none of it. 

Radio and depth finder work though, so that's sweet that it came with a working VHF setup. Antenna coax has been spliced badly, so I need to replace that.


----------



## nsjames (Sep 24, 2014)

now I know that some people use duplex outlets, fine, but at least put them in a box






cause some drywall screws with the terminals shoved up against wood just isn't cool. 

at least the ones in the gunwale are in boxes.


----------



## nsjames (Sep 24, 2014)

structurally it's in good shape though. The header boards that are covered in vinyl are rotted, but intact enough to make templates from. 
cuddy wall is solid. Floor is solid. 

It just needs love, a fair amount of new upholstery and carpet.


----------



## Pweisbrod (Oct 6, 2014)

earl60446 said:


> I have never seen a boat with that much freeboard and such a low transom. That boat is begging for a full transom and a bracket drive.
> Must be a 15 inch (short) shaft.
> Tim




That's a 20" shaft. the boat is for OFF SHORE (thus the name) and his ridiculous freeboard!


THAT BOAT IS SO COOL!


----------



## nsjames (Oct 17, 2014)

Pweisbrod said:


> earl60446 said:
> 
> 
> > I have never seen a boat with that much freeboard and such a low transom. That boat is begging for a full transom and a bracket drive.
> ...



yeah, I'm on the hunt for a 20 hp or so kicker motor to put back on the rear. 

having two motors on lake erie seems a good idea.


----------



## nsjames (Oct 23, 2014)

well I did get it dragged to my house and into the driveway.

Had to get some projects gone first.











some mouse nest in the back






some melted foam from fuel spillage owing to the relocated fuel tank















the trash run





so that's where I'm at. I have also removed most of the "extra" wiring and gotten back to mostly just the factory harness. Thankfully the Johnson harness is 90% unmolested. I've got to hook up the gauge power lead and the overheat buzzer is non-op. 

I picked up rivets for the floor and gunwale, but forgot to get some super short grip range ones to re rivet the stringers back to the ribs. I'm headed on vacation saturday, then I've got to put a trans in a new winter beater cherokee, so no more updates for a while.


----------



## Gutts (Feb 27, 2017)

Hi 
I know this is an old thread but , I was wondering how you made out with this boat ? I also have a Sylvan 22' offshore . 
I have a 30 gallon fuel tank located in the rear . I have seen pictures of ones with duel tanks under the seats . I am interested in putting tanks under the seats . My boat "feels" to low in the stern . 
Thoughts ?


----------



## nsjames (Feb 28, 2017)

I picked up a 50 gallon belly tank. 
It's mounted just behind the cuddy wall and I'm ready to put the deck down. I forget what the filler neck was, but I put it in the port side. Flip up one with the vent built in. Perko IIRC. 

It's winter and the boat is outside and under cover, so no photos. 
I really need to talk one of my farmer friends into some barn space so I can maybe finish this thing. 
It's only been 2 years.... :LOL2:


----------



## sonny.barile (Mar 3, 2017)

That was a great deal. You scored big time.


----------



## my demeyes (Mar 27, 2018)

nsjames said:


> I picked up a 50 gallon belly tank.
> It's mounted just behind the cuddy wall and I'm ready to put the deck down. I forget what the filler neck was, but I put it in the port side. Flip up one with the vent built in. Perko IIRC.
> 
> It's winter and the boat is outside and under cover, so no photos.
> ...


Is the sylvan offshore project still going strong? I am thinking about converting one from I/O to outboard or outboard bracket. It's a free boat, and I just can't pass it up.





Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------

